# Miralem Pjanic vs Aaron Ramsey vs Christian Eriksen



## Renegade (23 Luglio 2015)

Un confronto tra tre dei miei centrocampisti preferiti, nonché tre dei migliori centrocampisti tecnici in Europa escludendo gli assoluti alieni. Vediamo chi è il migliore dei tre. Le statistiche ci dicono questo:

*Miralem Pjanic - Aaron Ramsey - Christian Eriksen*
Possesso palla: *390.21** - 194,52 - 11.23*
Fase offensiva: *539,92** - 399.68 - 818,22*
Passaggi in avanti: *1185** - 1014 - 1120*
Passaggi in totale: *2146** - 1623 - 1937*
Passaggi con successo: *1935** - 1394 - 1593*
Passaggi Chiave: *58 - 41 - 81*
Percentuale completati: *90% - 86 - 82*
Assist: *10 - 6 - 2*
Occasioni create: *68 - 47 - 83*
Goal: *5 - 6 - 10*
Tiri effettuati:* 44 - 63 - 97*
Precisione Tiro: *53% - 36% - 45%*
Tackles Vinti: *42 - 36 - 40*
Tackles Persi: *94 - 80 - 54*
Duelli Aerei Vinti: *18 - 18 - 21*
Falli Subiti: *39 - 29 - 22*
Intercettazioni effettuate: *52 - 32 - 24*

_Prezzo del cartellino (grazie a DS competenti):

Aaron Ramsey all'Arsenal - 4 milioni di euro
Miralem Pjanic alla Roma: 11 milioni di euro
Christian Eriksen agli Spurs: 12 milioni di euro_

Dunque possiamo notare come il vero centrocampista d'impostazione tra i tre sia Miralem Pjanic. Eriksen è invece più un trequartista da ultimo passaggio. Mentre si può ritenere Aaron Ramsey un ibrido tra i due. Il bosniaco ha un maggior controllo della sfera, più capacità di passaggio avanzati ed è una vera e propria macchina di passaggi, un cervello. Gli altri due non sfigurano. Troviamo infatti un Eriksen decisamente devastante in fase offensiva e più abile nei passaggi chiave, più coraggioso nel tiro e più propenso alla finalizzazione. Ma la precisione dello stesso è sempre a favore di Miralem. Nella fase difensiva troviamo una situazione piuttosto equa. Tutti e tre garantiscono poca copertura, seppur Pjanic, come si può notare, abbia dalla sua più intercettazioni effettuati e più tackles vinti, pur non essendo un interditore. Ha però il difetto dell'indolenza che lo porta a perdere spesso palloni ed infatti è quello che ne ha persi di più. Forse l'ex-Lione è l'unico che necessita veramente di un recupera palloni mastino in grado di garantirgli protezione, o può risultare dannoso in determinate situazioni. In tutto ciò il centrocampista dell'Arsenal si mantiene equidistante tra i due, risultando forse il più equilibrato in entrambe le fasi e il più utile per un gioco corale e dedito alla doppia fase. La mia preferenza mi porta ad essere indeciso tra Pjanic e Ramsey. Adoro da tantissimo tempo questi due calciatori. Forse essendo più un amante della regia propendo per Pjanic, che spero un giorno giochi nei Gunners o nel Milan.


----------



## Renegade (23 Luglio 2015)

Qui un altro [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] ci sta, ma anche uno [MENTION=1230]Shevchenko[/MENTION]


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Luglio 2015)

Diciamo che mi viene difficile paragonarli tutti e tre, in quanto tendo ad escludere dal confronto Eriksen che è un trequartista. 
Mi viene più facile paragonare Pjanic a Ramsey invece poiché entrambi agiscono da mezz'ali e tra i due preferisco il bosniaco poiché regista, cioè Pjanic è il tipico giocatore che ti cambia il centrocampo rispetto a Ramsey che è più "fisico", diciamo così, e quindi in un centrocampo da "rifondare" risulterebbe più utile il romanista, d'altronde l'efficacia di Ramsey sta nel fatto di essere attorniato da nobili del calcio come Ozil o Sanchez.


----------



## Renegade (23 Luglio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Diciamo che mi viene difficile paragonarli tutti e tre, in quanto tendo ad escludere dal confronto Eriksen che è un trequartista.
> Mi viene più facile paragonare Pjanic a Ramsey invece poiché entrambi agiscono da mezz'ali e tra i due preferisco il bosniaco poiché regista, cioè Pjanic è il tipico giocatore che ti cambia il centrocampo rispetto a Ramsey che è più "fisico", diciamo così, e quindi in un centrocampo da "rifondare" risulterebbe più utile il romanista, d'altronde l'efficacia di Ramsey sta nel fatto di essere attorniato da nobili del calcio come Ozil o Sanchez.



Beh anche Pjanic e Ramsey nascono trequartisti. La differenza è che Eriksen non si è adattato come loro. Comunque concordo sulla maggior regia del bosniaco. Però sottovaluti troppo il centrocampista gallese. La sua annata 2013-2014 ha avuto alcuni picchi che il collega non ha mai raggiunto. Poi vabbè c'è stato l'infortunio... Stiamo parlando comunque di tre calciatori di discreta classe.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Beh anche Pjanic e Ramsey nascono trequartisti. La differenza è che Eriksen non si è adattato come loro. Comunque concordo sulla maggior regia del bosniaco. Però sottovaluti troppo il centrocampista gallese. La sua annata 2013-2014 ha avuto alcuni picchi che il collega non ha mai raggiunto. Poi vabbè c'è stato l'infortunio... Stiamo parlando comunque di tre calciatori di discreta classe.


È solo un fatto di preferenze, Ramsey mi piace moltissimo, però davanti ad una scelta, tra lui e Pjanic, prenderei il bosniaco.


----------



## Ma che ooh (23 Luglio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> È solo un fatto di preferenze, Ramsey mi piace moltissimo, però davanti ad una scelta, tra lui e Pjanic, prenderei il bosniaco.



Quoto


----------



## Torros (23 Luglio 2015)

Ramsey al top lo preferisco sopra agli altri. Cmq sono ruoli prettamente diversi. Eriksen un trequartista al massimo ala, Pjanic mezzala, Ramsey anche lui mezzala, ma box to box..


----------



## Shevchenko (24 Luglio 2015)

Io voto Pjanic per i tuoi stessi motivi caro Renegade. Perfetto come sempre


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Luglio 2015)

Non amo Ramsey ma lo ritengo il più concreto dei tre, gli altri due li vedo più discontinui


----------



## Renegade (25 Luglio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Non amo Ramsey ma lo ritengo il più concreto dei tre, gli altri due li vedo più discontinui



Assolutamente sì, non a caso è una via di mezzo tra i due


----------



## Torros (25 Luglio 2015)

Ramsey per me con gli altri due centra poco, come giocatore lo accosto a Vidal..


----------



## Renegade (26 Luglio 2015)

Già. Ramsey è proprio alla Vidal, ha proprio il fisico da interdizione, rottura del gioco, inserimento e protezione della palla più pressing all'avversario.


----------

